# BBS RS 17's to 18's...??



## phatpanda (Aug 6, 2009)

I got BBS RS 178, they are 17x9.5.
Does any company offer a double step-lip to create 18's out of these?..








Any help is appreciated.


_Modified by phatpanda at 3:50 PM 11-24-2009_


----------



## phatpanda (Aug 6, 2009)

can i even rebarral the 178...?


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

heres the issue.... the bbs rs178s came off of older vettes.. the instars are the same instars from 16 inch rs and are a lil smaller than the instars for 17's....to jump them to 18s first it would just look kinda off and you would have to get barrels and lips custom made... even to just go to a deeper lip for the 178s you have to get them made or but blanks and do it yourself...the only place i know to do the custom lips is justmatz over in europe and i recently emailed them about getting deaper lips for my 178s and this is what i got in return
Nick
In a 17 in BBS we can get a
4.0 or 4.5 inch dish.
Prices are - £202 plus vat / 208 plus vat each plus delivery.
Let me know what you need.
Regards
Dave


----------



## phatpanda (Aug 6, 2009)

Instar is the face?.. If it is the same as 16 inch RS, then all I need to do is buy 17 inch RS lips and barrals.. right?
Have anyone tried CCW, Triangle, US wheels for blanks?..


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

instar is the face correct.....178s are 17x9.5 you would need to have the barrells and lips made for the faces but taper out to 18 inches and whatever depth you want


----------



## ugli.glx (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: BBS RS 17's to 18's...?? (phatpanda)*

tunershop.com can do costum lips and barrells
Also check into kodiak lips
be prepared to pay big bucks tho


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

what is the difference in center dimension between 17" RS and 18" RS 286 lets say? is it that much. I had someone measure a 285 and it was 13" across, and my RS211 16x8 have a center of 12.5 across. not that much different although half inch is half inch.


----------

